# DVR with dual tuner and No monthly subscription



## dmcd

Hello,


I am attempting to buy a DVR but I dont think what I'm looking for exists. I would like a DVR that does the following


1. Works with cable tv

2. Has a dual tuner (I'd like to watch one show while recording another or maybe even record two shows)

3. Has no monthly fees

4. Doesn't require a cable box, phone line or internet acces.


Is this even possible???


----------



## 7558037

I think I can cause some answers for you by suggesting you look at a Magnavox HDD/DVD recorder with 500GB HDD, std def only and only one tuner. You can record one channel while watching another with the TV tuner since the Mag's coax in/out is an amplified passthru of the raw incoming signal, whether SD or HD.


Click #1 in my sig. for lots of info if interested.


----------



## SoNic67

Basically you want a DVR without EPG . I don't think there are with dual tuner.

You might need to look into a PC with a dual tunner attached.


----------



## Multimediashtick

With the advent of the M card one would think we should start to see something that would resemble a consumer version of such a device other than TIVO. But the reality is that the service providers have a wide gap of conditions between them and the devices they buy are for the build out that they use. I do not think that is what the FCC wants but their action to allow encrypting extended basic channels by the cable companies has not resulted in the development of such devices. Though statements from chip maker Entropic suggest they are in the works.


At the present time you are limited to computer assisted devices. Those options reside with Ceton, Hauppauge and SiliconDust; all three have tuners based on use of the M card and interface with a computer to tune, display and record (from cable sources only) using Windows Media Center in W7 (does not work with previous versions). SiliconDust also makes an OTA/clearQAM tuner that does not use a cableCARD which allows the tuning of local broadcast TV distributed via cable as well as OTA. All of these are light years ahead of previous TV tuner cards and USB tuners from 4 years ago but not yet perfect. Lots of small issues that need some physical and software refinements that seem to be random affects for the most part due to the nature of the multipurposeness of the computer. (Jack of all trades master of few.) Many find these products very satisfactory for their needs and are happy with the results, I am one.


To elaborate, depending on the service provider, situations differ except for local channels which for now are not allowed to be encrypted by the FCC (that could change soon as they will announce a review of that policy soon). With Time Warner you most likely will be subject to have to use a Tuning Adaptor along with any of these devices and all of the encrypted content is copyonce which absolutely can only be viewed with WMC. With Comcast or Verizon you only need the cableCARD (along with the tuner) and only the Premium channels require the use of WMC. Many using the SiliconDust use a Linux run computer with Myth TV as a tuner (which will not see copyonce protected channels but since they use Comcast or Verizon and do not watch premium channels they do not really care).


Ceton has an internal tuner, and now a USB tuner. Hauppauge a USB tuner (using SiliconDusts design) and Silicondust has network based tuners. One large advantage of these devices is they all have the ability to serve more than one TV/monitor at one time either through the use of an xbox or a second computer. On the low end is hauppauge with a dual tuner for around $150 and SD's 6 tuner for $500, both list price.


----------



## ralphpc

This is truly disappointing that there is not a box with OTA, DVR, dual tuner (or more, likely six soon) and user friendly. I really don't understand why TIVO or a startup has not filled this gap. It is ripe for the picking. What else do I not understand here? Maybe include a Vudu account, the dying Netflix and ???


----------



## sea1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ralphpc* /forum/post/21410075
> 
> 
> This is truly disappointing that there is not a box with OTA, DVR, dual tuner (or more, likely six soon) and user friendly. I really don't understand why TIVO or a startup has not filled this gap. It is ripe for the picking. What else do I not understand here? Maybe include a Vudu account, the dying Netflix and ???



Doesn't a Tivo Premiere fit this specification? It does OTA, great DVR, dual tuner, and is a user friendly appliance that just works. Buy it with product lifetime, which I think is the only sensible way to own a Tivo Premiere, and you're done with costs (unless you want to rent a cablecard from your cable company).


----------



## Pete Rod

Moxi


----------



## Kei Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ralphpc* /forum/post/21410075
> 
> 
> This is truly disappointing that there is not a box with OTA, DVR, dual tuner (or more, likely six soon) and user friendly. I really don't understand why TIVO or a startup has not filled this gap. It is ripe for the picking. What else do I not understand here? Maybe include a Vudu account, the dying Netflix and ???



There is.

http://www.digitalconnection.com/pro...vixm6620np.asp 


But whether it would be sufficient would depend on if you absolutely need EPG. There is also a Channelmaster version discussed in the HD Recorder section.


The reason there aren't many other options....guide service.


----------



## qz3fwd

Or tivo with lifetime.


----------



## carver16

I just read about a single tuner Dvr in home theater mag called Simple.tv. Went to website Simple.tv.com and they are taking preorders. If you want a 2 tuner buy 2. I will buy one before they get sued.


----------



## videobruce

When it's available;
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1262996


----------



## fuvee


*Magnavox MDR513H/F7*


----------

